# City of New Brighton City Forester Job Posting



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 12, 2010)

FW: City of New Brighton City Forester Job Posting
...
From:	
"Hauer, Richard" <[email protected]>
...
View Contact
To:	"Hauer, Richard" <[email protected]>	


Job posting-City Forester-January 2010.doc (305KB)





Richard Hauer, Ph.D
Associate Professor of Urban Forestry
800 Reserve Street
College of Natural Resources
University of Wisconsin-Stevens Point
Stevens Point, WI 54481


Phone: 715-346-3642
Fax: 715-346-3624
e-mail: [email protected]

http://www.uwsp.edu/cnr/forestry/faculty/Hauer/





From: MSA [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Monday, January 11, 2010 8:31 AM
Cc: MSA
Subject: Fwd: City of New Brighton City Forester Job Posting



FYI

---------- Forwarded message ----------
From: Schawn P. Johnson <[email protected]>
Date: Wed, Jan 6, 2010 at 4:27 PM
Subject: City of New Brighton City Forester Job Posting
To: [email protected]
Cc: Sandy Breuer <[email protected]>

Mr. Buck:

My Name is Schawn Johnson. I am the Assistant to the City Manager for the City of New Brighton. The City is currently recruiting for a new City Forester and I was wondering if we could post our advertisement on the Minnesota Society of Arboriculture (MSA) website. If you have any questions or concerns regarding this request, please let me know.

Thank you in-advance for your assistance with this matter-

Schawn P. Johnson

City of New Brighton

Assistant to the City Manager

651.638.2046 (Phone)

651.638.2044 (Fax)


----------

